# Tito's Bunker/abandoned village (pic heavy)



## shakey (Dec 28, 2010)

While on Holiday in Croatia with a friend, we came across something very interesting.

At first it seemed like a few gun mounts, a coupled of crumbling buildings and a large dock, but we slowly walked around the island (with all the spiders  ) and we found some rather interesting places.....






some of the gun mounts





more gun mounts





More gun mounts





Strange unenterable building (there were no opennings into it at al)





The huge dock!










the only tunnel that lead away from the dock, (and didn't go very far....)





(sorry some of the pictures aren't great, we didn't have the best light sources)





at the top of the dock





the strange building....





a very small out house/shed sort of thing










inside of a bunker of sorts





on the way up to the garage we found





this is the inside of the garage building, it was littered with what I guess was the roof and car parts. (I have to confess, the bit of 'cleaner'/brighter orange brick on the doorway was me, I put my hand on the side to get in and the brick work just fell away :/ )





going into a bunker by the side of the garage





the garage as a whole





the inside of a house










this was the first sighting of something remotly different, as we had seen a few small bunkers but we wanted more!!! (we based our trek on getting to there as we saw it just before the garage, but it wasn't worth a photo at that stage.





at first this looked promising, but it turned out to be a dead end....





this was the tower





you can just see the small house from this shot





this really got our hopes up 
I've just found out, after this point i was only really taking videos, so I'll upload those onto youtube, and then post the link





a small electrics box





this looked like either a seat or a wok bench of sorts










a slightly smaller dock (and to the left were nude bathers, which I resisted the temptation to take pictures of  )

One day I would love to go back there (partially because of the climate) because this place was just amazing....

Ben


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 28, 2010)

That dock is pretty cool!


----------



## stateless68 (Dec 29, 2010)

very interesting stuff

can you tell us which island this is.. It must be one of those in the Kornati Archipelago off the Croatian Adriatic coast. Some were too small for military use in WWII, others be came vital when occupied by British forces in 1943-4 and commando / marine operations were launched from Vis. However there is an island that was used by Yugoslav military right up to mid 80's, well after the death of Tito, a kind of military / penal colony. I would suggest reading Fitzroy Maclean's 'Eastern Approaches'.. it's amazing boy's own stuff, and documents this time and the events in this part of the world pretty well.


----------



## stateless68 (Dec 29, 2010)

the picture of the inside of the house has mid 90's graffiti on it. 'HV' is the Croatian Army under Pres. Franjo Tudjman, the official govt army if you like, in contrast to the HVO (although the 2 were often difficult to tell apart in combat), which were the Bosnian Croatian forces in Central Bosnia (Lasva Valley - it was the HVO responsible for the massacre of civilians in Ahmici) and Mostar, the areas of Bosnia predominantly populated by those of Catholic Croatian ethnicity. HV is used in this context as a nationalistic symbol, i.e. anti-Yugoslav army (JNA) and anti-Tito who created the revolving state constitution (Serbia, Croatia, Bosnia, Macedonia, Montenegro and two autonomous provinces of Vojvodina and Kosovo) that formed the basis of the communist leadership in Yugoslavia. However - he made no arrangement for what happened when he died, as head of State for all, and the power vacuum directly led to the abuse of power that led to civil war. People lost trust in leadership from Belgrade as the constitution fragmented, hence HV.

I'd love to visit this place!


----------



## shakey (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I'm sorry, but I know nothing about this place, or even where it is, apart from on an island around Croatia.

If you do ever get a chance to visit, it is well worth it.

Incase you are like me and my friend, dont be so taken away by the abandoned house to miss the bunker entrance just to the right of the house!!! :embarrassed:

As you would probably expect alot of these places smelt alot like urine, and one of the 'outlets' in the main bunker was charred with alot of ashes on the ground, we were surprised we didn't find a body or anything!!

Regards

Shakey


----------



## tommo (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah the dock is wicked. nice report there


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 29, 2010)

Now heres somthing you dont see every week 
Maybe not quite Titos bunker shakey,but who cares.
Some realy intresting structures.
As for the dock entrance ,like somthing out of a bond movie lol
Nice one 

SK


----------



## Engineer (Dec 30, 2010)

*Bunker.*

The underground dock definitely has a submarine type profile at the entrance wall?


----------

